# How is this guitar effect called and how to generate it



## ein fisch (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello Composers!



from 2:36 - 2:37 as he press the A key, it just sound so incredibly epic and i would like to know how this effect is called and how to generate it with filter/eq.

i googled for guitar wah wah effect and such but didnt find anything that sounded like the above example


Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Feb 21, 2018)

That’s « just » harmonics 
It is not an effect but a playing technique. You can hear it a lot in every guitar hero album (that’s not a bad word). There is also this little device called E-Bow that has a « Harmonic Mode », it is a similar effect.


----------



## ein fisch (Mar 2, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> That’s « just » harmonics
> It is not an effect but a playing technique. You can hear it a lot in every guitar hero album (that’s not a bad word). There is also this little device called E-Bow that has a « Harmonic Mode », it is a similar effect.



Thanks for your reply. E-Bow, as far as google tells me is just a little expansion to put on the guitar. But snt there a vst effect plugin that could be able to generate such an effect make it atleast sound similar? any skilled sound-engineer may help me with this


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 2, 2018)

Oh sorry then. I'm not a skilled sound-engineer, just 12 years of experience


----------



## bbunker (Mar 2, 2018)

It's a pinch harmonic. There's no VST effect that's going to make a regularly-played note on guitar become a pinch harmonic any more than there'd be an effect to make a section of violins playing arco become a pizzicato.

Just go listen to some Winger albums and you'll hear it a few hundred times.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 2, 2018)

shreddage guitar library might help


----------



## ein fisch (Mar 3, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Oh sorry then. I'm not a skilled sound-engineer, just 12 years of experience



I didnt mean it like that, of course. Fact is i saw the guy playing around with his mod wheel and pitchbend and was thinking this should be somehow do'able with filters or anything.



bbunker said:


> It's a pinch harmonic. There's no VST effect that's going to make a regularly-played note on guitar become a pinch harmonic any more than there'd be an effect to make a section of violins playing arco become a pizzicato.
> 
> Just go listen to some Winger albums and you'll hear it a few hundred times.



That makes it clear, thank you. Altough i dont fully agree with your example. Im aware you couldnt mix arco to pizz, but isnt it possible to generate e.g con sordino with EQ/filtering?


@gsilbers ill have a look at it today, thank you!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 3, 2018)

@DennisL : Just kidding  I'm pretty sure the guy on the video was using "Scoring Guitars" by Heavyocity.

EDIT : Just watched it again, nope, not Scoring Guitars


----------



## MatFluor (Mar 3, 2018)

Well, Orange Tree Samples e.g. Dracus has pinch harmonics. IMO the best guitar library anyway (depending on your use case).

(EDIT: Official Overview video instead of a demo)


----------



## Smikes77 (Mar 3, 2018)

DennisL said:


> I didnt mean it like that, of course. Fact is i saw the guy playing around with his mod wheel and pitchbend and was thinking this should be somehow do'able with filters or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I highly doubt you`ll get this from filtering, you could try playing a note from one of your guitar samples an octave (or 2) higher, and then transposing it even higher manually.


----------



## husselblum (Mar 3, 2018)

Is it really a pinch haromic? Sounds kinda more like sliding up an octave and trying to emulate a string bend with the modwheel. As realistic as such things sound while live playing on a keyboard...


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 4, 2018)

husselblum said:


> Is it really a pinch haromic? Sounds kinda more like sliding up an octave and trying to emulate a string bend with the modwheel. As realistic as such things sound while live playing on a keyboard...



pinched harmonic slide?... very dificult on guitar. maybe w the wammy bar. easier on keyboard and samples.


----------



## husselblum (Mar 4, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> pinched harmonic slide?... very dificult on guitar. maybe w the wammy bar. easier on keyboard and samples.



Haha, couldn't imagine how to do that! No, just meant it doesn't really sound like a pinch harmonic to me..


----------

